# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  دراسة: 87% من الاردنيات يعانين من نقص فيتامين (د) بسبب ارتداء الحجاب ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

*دراسة:

 87% من الاردنيات يعانين من نقص فيتامين (د) بسبب ارتداء الحجاب ...!!!*




سرايا - كشفت دراسة قام بها المركز الوطني للسكري والغدد الصم في الاردن ان 87% من مجموع الاردنيات ممن تتراوح اعمارهن بين 18-70 سنة مصابات بنقص فيتامين (د)نتيجة عدم التعرض لاشعة الشمس وتناول الحليب....وربطت الدراسة بين الحجاب والاصابة بنقص فيتامين (د). 
وقد رفض الدكتور كامل العجلوني رئيس المركز الوطني للسكري التصريح حول هذه القضية ولم تقتصر ردة الفعل عليه فقد لاحظت سرايا تهرب موظفي المركز واطبته المشرفين على الدراسة من التصريح بأي شئ يخدم الامر متنكرين للدراسة ولكافة المعلومات الواردة فيها مؤكدين على عدم معرفتهم بأية تفاصيل تدور حولها.
و قد استنكرت اوساط اسلامية نتائج هذه الدراسة واصفة اياها بالربط الغير صحيح بين الحجاب و ظاهرة نقص فيتامين (د) مؤكدة ان الحجاب هو امر رباني انما جاء بغية ستر مفاتن النساء و درء الفتنة بين المسلمين و انه من ظواهر تعفف المرأة المؤمنة.
*نقلا ً عن سرايا نيوز ...*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]طيب وين الدراسه المفروض احنا نقرئها علشان نقدر نفهم شو قصدهم بالزبط ![/align]

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

شو هاد يا نادر
ما بصير اساسا انك تساعد في نشر هيك معلومات ضوضائية عن الاسلام 
وبعدين رب العالمين لما يؤمرنا بارتداء الحجاب
اكيد و100%
ما بكون فيه ضرر لإلنا بالمرة 
اساسا بكون فيه شي صحي بس بسبب قصور العقل البشري
انه لحد الان ما تم اكتشافه
ويا ريت ما نساعد الضلاليين على ديننا الحنيف بكفي لحد هون
اللهم اجعلنا من الذين يعزون هذا الدين 
آمين آمين

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

اولاً كان ردي السابق منفعل شوي فعذرا إلى الأخ الكريم نادر الطراونه
بس الموضوع غلط برمته لازم نحارب متل هيك مواضيع وما نساعد في نشرها بالمرة 
وعذراً ان أسأت إلى أحد ولكن هذا من غيرتي على الدين الحنيف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]يعني بدهم ال85% من النساء يخلعن الحجاب 

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

اصلاً الحجاب الله امر فيه و  الله سبحانه و تعالى ما امر بأشي الا للأنه فيه خير

و في دراسات بتحكي انو الحجاب بيمنع تساقط الشعر [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نادر مع احترامي الشديد الك 

انا بعتقد 100% انه الموضوع غير صحيح 

لانه لو الموضوع صحيح كان امي وامك  وسيدات المجتمع بشكل عام اتضرروا 

متل ما هوه مكتوب بالنص

----------


## آلجوري

*انا معك يا علا ..
والفيتامين الي بدو يجينا من رفع الحجاب ما بدنا إياه وبناخدو من مصادره التانية ..
سبحان الله ... هما نفس الشخصيات الي ممكن تحكي للمرأة المفرعة ضرورة وضع طاقية على رأسها لتجنب ضربات الشمس والأشعة الضارة وتأثيرها ع الدماغ 
يعطيك العافية أخوي ..*

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]الموضوع هون مش صحيح
 ولو كان انتبهو مكتوب "عدم تعرض لأشعة الشمس و تناول الحليب" يعني في بديل لأشعة الشمس و هو الحليب 
بمعنى تاني كل محجبة تحط راسها تحت البقرة وتتغذى فيتامين قد ما بتقدر عشان ينبسطو الخايفين على صحة المحجبات!!!!!!!![/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اتوقع انه سبب النقص مش الحجاب من الشمس 
الموضوع خلل في النظام العذائي 
اكلنا مش صحي بكل بساطة 
وبما انه نسبة كبيرة من المجتمع محجبات فهذا سبب ارتباط النسبة بالحجاب 
الموضوع ما اله علاقة من قريب ولا من بعيد بالحجاب 
وعلى قولت ايات الفيتامين اللي بده يجي من خلع الحجاب ما بدنا اياه [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

هذا رد احمد حسن الزعبي وانا أؤيد بشدة كلامه
وانا ازيد انه اصلا نسبة المحجبات في النساء الاردنيات في هذه الايام ما اعتقد انها تصل لغاية 87 %

يوجد لدينا فيتامين (د)


قال المركز الوطني للسكري أن نسبة الإصابة بنقص فيتامين( د ) بين الأردنيات وصلت إلى نسبة ( 87% ) بين الفئات العمرية الواقعة بين 18-70 عاما، وأرجع ذلك الى سوء التغذية وعدم تعرض نسواننا للشمس.

وامتدحت الدراسة فيتامين د بشكل لافت، حتى شعرت أن هذا الفيتامين مسنود الظهر، واصل، قدّ حاله، بعرف ناس فوق وليس كباقي الفيتامينات الشعبية : اسمعوا ماذا قالت الدراسة عن فيتامين د :.

أن وجود هذا الفيتامين يقلل من تصلب الشرايين وجلطات القلب والدماغ، ويحد من الإصابات بالالتهابات الفيروسية والبكتيرية عند الصغار ومتقدمي السن و يقلل من الإصابات بمرض السل، ومن الإصابة بسرطان البروستات، والتقليل من الإصابة بسرطان الأمعاء الغليظة ومن سرطان الثدي ومن سرطانات متعددة مثل الرئة والنخاع العظمي والغدد اللمفاوية كما يخفض من التوتر الشرياني (الضغط) والإصابة بآلام العضلات والمفاصل وتصلبها وآلامها، كما أنه مفيد لصحة العظام ويمنع هشاشتها والتقليل من قابليتها للكسر ونقصه يسبب مرض الكساح (بعيد عنكم)..

ولولا الملامة لقالوا إن فيتامين د يدرس ثلاثة طلاب جامعيين على نفقته الخاصة ويوزّع مؤونات شهرية على الفقراء والمساكين...

** أنا أثق بالدراسة ونتائجها، وأن نسبة 87 % من النساء الأردنيات لا يتعرّضن للشمس..هي نسبة صحيحة وحقيقية..لكن أي النساء يقصدون؟. بمعنى آخر هل اخذت عينة الدراسة نساء من الغور، الجفر، المفرق، الكرك، الطفيلة، الكورة،ساكب، البقعة؟..لا أظن ذلك...لأن تلك النساء بزنبعن فيتامين د ،أي لديهن فائض متدفق من هذا الفيتامين، المرأة هناك شقيقة الشمس الصغرى..وهناك تخبز الشمس وجناتهن على حرارة الكدح...وتقلّب بدائريتها شقاءهن على طرفي النهار..

كان الأصح ان يقال أن 87% من نساء الهاي فاي يعانين من نقص فيتامين ياااي ..

** أما تحت فزهقانين فيتامين دال، الى حد الرغبة بالتخلص منه. لذا سأضع على طريق جرش- عمان صناديق فلين فارغة وأكتب بخط ردىء على كرتونة دخان مفتوحة من كل الجهات : يوجد لدينا قطّين وزبيب وفيتامين د ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

استاذ نادر..

بالبدايه بشكرك على الموضوع ,

ثانيا, كونك نقلت الخبر و حسب قوانين المنتدى فان الخبر يعبر عن رأي صاحبه ولا يعبر عن رأي المنتدى(كأعضاء) و لذلك بدي اطلب منك طلب الا وهو تجاوبني على سؤالي التالي:

فسر الي عدم اصابة الرجال في الخليج العربي(كونهم بلبسوا الشماغ)  بنقص بهذا الفيتامين؟


بكون شاكر الك اذا فسرت الي تفسير علمي مقنع مع الادله..

ملاحظه: انا ما بتهمك اخ نادر لكن كونك نقلت الموضوع بدي موضوع من حضرتك بجاوبني على سؤالي

.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بداية انا أُصغر هذة المحاولة السخيفة مِن مَن يدعون انهم مختصون في الربط غير المقنع بين نقص فيتامين د و ارتداء الحجاب 

طبعا الموضوع منتهي بشكل قطعي غير قابل للنقاش من ناحية الدين، لان الله سبحانه و تعالى اللذي خلق الشمس و خلق فيتامين د و خلق المرأه يستحيل ان ينزل تشريعا لا يظمن التوافق بين مخلوقاته ، و ان الذي خلق ناموس النجوم و المجرات و الكواكب و البحار و الرياح و الرمل و البشر و سيّرها في نظام متزن متناغم لا يعجز ان يلزم المرأه بحجاب دون ان يظمن اكتفاءها من فيتامين د ، كما ان ايماننا برحمة الله و كرمة و عظمتة تحتمان ايماننا ان الله سبحانه و تعالى لن يلزم المرأه بالحجاب على حساب السيد فيتامين د 

اما من الناحية العلميه ، فالموضوع منتهِ ، ومن يملك ولو معلومة شكلية عن طريقه صنع فيتامين د يستطيع و بكلمات قِلة ان يثبت بطلان هذا الرابط الخرافي بين نقص فيتامين د و الحجاب ، 

فان فيتامين د يتم تصنيعه بالجسم عن طريق اشعة الشمس كما يلي : 
بدايةيستخدم الجسم الكوليسترول الموجود في الجلد  وباستخدام الاشعة فوق البنفسجية الموجوده في الاشعاع الشمسي يقوم الجسم بتحويل الكوليسترول الى فيتامين d3 الذي يعتبر الصيغه الفعالة لفيتامين d ثم يعمل الجسم على تحويل فيتامين d3 الى صيغِه الهيدروكسيليه من خلال ادخال مجموعة ال OH الى الفيتامين و هنا يكون الفيتامين قد وصل لمرحلة جاهزة للاستهلاك 
بالتالي ،فان الحجاب لن يشكل اي اعاقة للجسم لانتاج هذا الفيتامين لان الحجاب يغطي الشعر الذي لا يشارك ابدا في تصنيع هذا الفيتامين ،كما اننا نعلم ان الشعر اصلا يغطي جلدة الرأس و بذلك فان جلدة الرأس و بغير مشاركة الحجاب هي بمنأى عن المساهمةفي تصنيع هذا الفيتامين 
و بذلك فان الموضوع منتهِ من الناحية العلمية و غير قابل للنقاش

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *انا معك يا علا ..
> والفيتامين الي بدو يجينا من رفع الحجاب ما بدنا إياه وبناخدو من مصادره التانية ..
> سبحان الله ... هما نفس الشخصيات الي ممكن تحكي للمرأة المفرعة ضرورة وضع طاقية على رأسها لتجنب ضربات الشمس والأشعة الضارة وتأثيرها ع الدماغ 
> يعطيك العافية أخوي ..*


على فكره اخت ايات 

الفيتامين د مصدره بس الشمس

بس الوالدة حكتلي انو قبل فترة جابوا على التلفزيون الأردني عن هاد الموضوع

و حكتلي الوالدة انو فترة ربع ساعة بتكون كافية.....يعني البنت لما تتفرع بدارها (وكل بناتنا هيك)لو انها تجلس في مكان في ضوء الشمس لمدة ربع ساعة بكون كافي

و انا ما بظن انه في بيت ما بدخله ضو شمس الا القليل

و برجع و بكرر انا ضد الكلام يا نادر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*يا جماعة شو مالكوا هاجمين على نادر وكأنه الناطق الرسمي بالسفارة الامريكية

بما انه في دراسة علمية بهذا الشي فما حد يناقش بطريقة غير علمية فليش بدنا نستر على حقائق علمية ونمنع نشرها

ومن المعروف للجميع انه اشعة الشمس مهمة للشعر وللجسم ككل سواء للذكر او للانثى ومن المعروف انه فيتامين د مهم للجسم فليش كلكوا معصبين وكأنه في حد ساب عليكوا

يا بنات ما حد جابركوم تشلحوا الاشارب بس افهموا انه الله لما فرض الحجاب فرضه عشان السترة وان تسبب بنقص الفايتمين فهنالك عناصر غذائية تعطي هذا الفيتامين وهيك ما بكون في ضرر من لبس الاشارب

هون ما سألتوا حالكوا لعاد ليش الاسلام أمر بتغطية كافة اعضاء الجسم عدا الوجه والكفين مع انه الشمس مفيدة للجسم

انا مع اخوي خالد بأن المرأة ممكن انها تحصل على اشعة الشمس داخل بيتها

فما بصير نلجأ للحكي الغير مبرر ..... طيب حدا يجاوبني مين أريح للفتاة واقل مشقة لبس الجلباب ام لبس بنطلون وقميص....... هون بنلجأ لموضوع انه البنت اللي بتلبس جلباب الها اجر عظيم عند الله بغض النظر عن المشقة اللي بتلازم الفتاة اثناء لبس الجلباب*


*بتمنى تكونوا فهمتوا قصدي الموجز*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62): 


> *يا جماعة شو مالكوا هاجمين على نادر وكأنه الناطق الرسمي بالسفارة الامريكية
> 
> بما انه في دراسة علمية بهذا الشي فما حد يناقش بطريقة غير علمية فليش بدنا نستر على حقائق علمية ونمنع نشرها
> 
> ومن المعروف للجميع انه اشعة الشمس مهمة للشعر وللجسم ككل سواء للذكر او للانثى ومن المعروف انه فيتامين د مهم للجسم فليش كلكوا معصبين وكأنه في حد ساب عليكوا
> 
> يا بنات ما حد جابركوم تشلحوا الاشارب بس افهموا انه الله لما فرض الحجاب فرضه عشان السترة وان تسبب بنقص الفايتمين فهنالك عناصر غذائية تعطي هذا الفيتامين وهيك ما بكون في ضرر من لبس الاشارب
> 
> هون ما سألتوا حالكوا لعاد ليش الاسلام أمر بتغطية كافة اعضاء الجسم عدا الوجه والكفين مع انه الشمس مفيدة للجسم
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *يا جماعة شو مالكوا هاجمين على نادر وكأنه الناطق الرسمي بالسفارة الامريكية
> 
> بما انه في دراسة علمية بهذا الشي فما حد يناقش بطريقة غير علمية فليش بدنا نستر على حقائق علمية ونمنع نشرها
> 
> ومن المعروف للجميع انه اشعة الشمس مهمة للشعر وللجسم ككل سواء للذكر او للانثى ومن المعروف انه فيتامين د مهم للجسم فليش كلكوا معصبين وكأنه في حد ساب عليكوا
> 
> يا بنات ما حد جابركوم تشلحوا الاشارب بس افهموا انه الله لما فرض الحجاب فرضه عشان السترة وان تسبب بنقص الفايتمين فهنالك عناصر غذائية تعطي هذا الفيتامين وهيك ما بكون في ضرر من لبس الاشارب
> 
> هون ما سألتوا حالكوا لعاد ليش الاسلام أمر بتغطية كافة اعضاء الجسم عدا الوجه والكفين مع انه الشمس مفيدة للجسم
> ...


كلامك صحيح يا احمد
وكلامك مزبوط ميه بالميه الزلمه نشر خبر ياريت نقاشكوا يكون على الخبر مش ناشر وناقل الخبر  .
وصل كلامك احمد مشكور :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> على فكره اخت ايات 
> 
> الفيتامين د مصدره بس الشمس
> 
> بس الوالدة حكتلي انو قبل فترة جابوا على التلفزيون الأردني عن هاد الموضوع
> 
> و حكتلي الوالدة انو فترة ربع ساعة بتكون كافية.....يعني البنت لما تتفرع بدارها (وكل بناتنا هيك)لو انها تجلس في مكان في ضوء الشمس لمدة ربع ساعة بكون كافي
> 
> و انا ما بظن انه في بيت ما بدخله ضو شمس الا القليل
> ...


بس ملاحظه على كلامك خالد انه الشمس هي المصدر الاساسي لفيتامين د لكن يكمن ان نعطي للاطفال او الكبار الذين يعانون من ترقق بالعضام - وهي ظاهرة مرتبطه بنقص فيتامين د - جرعات من الحليب مزود بفيتامين د 

لكن في الوضع الطبيعي الشمس هي الاساس و الذين يتعرضون للشمس بشكل كافٍ لا يحتاجون لهذه الجرعات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بس ملاحظه على كلامك خالد انه الشمس هي المصدر الاساسي لفيتامين د لكن يكمن ان نعطي للاطفال او الكبار الذين يعانون من ترقق بالعضام - وهي ظاهرة مرتبطه بنقص فيتامين د - جرعات من الحليب مزود بفيتامين د 
> 
> لكن في الوضع الطبيعي الشمس هي الاساس و الذين يتعرضون للشمس بشكل كافٍ لا يحتاجون لهذه الجرعات


انا معاك محمد :Icon31: 

بس انت حكيت جرعات.......يعني اشي مو طبيعي مثل الشمس 

و بالنسبة للبنات احنا ما منقدر نمسكهن و نعطيهن جرعات ....بعدين الخرزينة بتنفق :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *يا جماعة شو مالكوا هاجمين على نادر وكأنه الناطق الرسمي بالسفارة الامريكية
> 
> بما انه في دراسة علمية بهذا الشي فما حد يناقش بطريقة غير علمية فليش بدنا نستر على حقائق علمية ونمنع نشرها
> 
> ومن المعروف للجميع انه اشعة الشمس مهمة للشعر وللجسم ككل سواء للذكر او للانثى ومن المعروف انه فيتامين د مهم للجسم فليش كلكوا معصبين وكأنه في حد ساب عليكوا
> 
> يا بنات ما حد جابركوم تشلحوا الاشارب بس افهموا انه الله لما فرض الحجاب فرضه عشان السترة وان تسبب بنقص الفايتمين فهنالك عناصر غذائية تعطي هذا الفيتامين وهيك ما بكون في ضرر من لبس الاشارب
> 
> هون ما سألتوا حالكوا لعاد ليش الاسلام أمر بتغطية كافة اعضاء الجسم عدا الوجه والكفين مع انه الشمس مفيدة للجسم
> ...



نحن لم نتهجم على الاخ نادر 

انا بردي لم اذكر اسم نادر اصلا 

نحن ننكر على من يدعون انهم اخصائيون هذا الربط غير العلمي بين الحجاب و فيتامين د 

و اتوقع اني قمت بمناقشة الموضوع علميا بشكل وافٍ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا معاك محمد
> 
> بس انت حكيت جرعات.......يعني اشي مو طبيعي مثل الشمس 
> 
> و بالنسبة للبنات احنا ما منقدر نمسكهن و نعطيهن جرعات ....بعدين الخرزينة بتنفق


صحيح بس يعني فيما لو اضطرينا مش رح نطلع على الشوارع بلا اواعي كرمال عين فيتامين د 

بعدين يا زلمه ربيلك بقرة بالدار و اشرب ببلاش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> صحيح بس يعني فيما لو اضطرينا مش رح نطلع على الشوارع بلا اواعي كرمال عين فيتامين د 
> 
> بعدين يا زلمه ربيلك بقرة بالدار و اشرب ببلاش


مش غلط :Db465236ff: 

بكره بجيب وحدة و بربيها على السطوح :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> على فكره اخت ايات 
> 
> الفيتامين د مصدره بس الشمس
> 
> بس الوالدة حكتلي انو قبل فترة جابوا على التلفزيون الأردني عن هاد الموضوع
> 
> و حكتلي الوالدة انو فترة ربع ساعة بتكون كافية.....يعني البنت لما تتفرع بدارها (وكل بناتنا هيك)لو انها تجلس في مكان في ضوء الشمس لمدة ربع ساعة بكون كافي
> 
> و انا ما بظن انه في بيت ما بدخله ضو شمس الا القليل
> ...


*والحليب من شو بيشكي ؟؟!!*

----------


## آلجوري

> كلامك صحيح يا احمد
> وكلامك مزبوط ميه بالميه الزلمه نشر خبر ياريت نقاشكوا يكون على الخبر مش ناشر وناقل الخبر  .
> وصل كلامك احمد مشكور


*النقاش كا أولا وأخيرا ع الخبر .. لكن الخبر كمان ببين رأي ناقله مالم يضع تعليق بالآخر ويبين انو معارض لهشي .. أعيد كمان مرة يا مها*

----------


## آلجوري

> بداية انا أُصغر هذة المحاولة السخيفة مِن مَن يدعون انهم مختصون في الربط غير المقنع بين نقص فيتامين د و ارتداء الحجاب 
> 
> طبعا الموضوع منتهي بشكل قطعي غير قابل للنقاش من ناحية الدين، لان الله سبحانه و تعالى اللذي خلق الشمس و خلق فيتامين د و خلق المرأه يستحيل ان ينزل تشريعا لا يظمن التوافق بين مخلوقاته ، و ان الذي خلق ناموس النجوم و المجرات و الكواكب و البحار و الرياح و الرمل و البشر و سيّرها في نظام متزن متناغم لا يعجز ان يلزم المرأه بحجاب دون ان يظمن اكتفاءها من فيتامين د ، كما ان ايماننا برحمة الله و كرمة و عظمتة تحتمان ايماننا ان الله سبحانه و تعالى لن يلزم المرأه بالحجاب على حساب السيد فيتامين د 
> 
> اما من الناحية العلميه ، فالموضوع منتهِ ، ومن يملك ولو معلومة شكلية عن طريقه صنع فيتامين د يستطيع و بكلمات قِلة ان يثبت بطلان هذا الرابط الخرافي بين نقص فيتامين د و الحجاب ، 
> 
> فان فيتامين د يتم تصنيعه بالجسم عن طريق اشعة الشمس كما يلي : 
> بدايةيستخدم الجسم الكوليسترول الموجود في الجلد  وباستخدام الاشعة فوق البنفسجية الموجوده في الاشعاع الشمسي يقوم الجسم بتحويل الكوليسترول الى فيتامين d3 الذي يعتبر الصيغه الفعالة لفيتامين d ثم يعمل الجسم على تحويل فيتامين d3 الى صيغِه الهيدروكسيليه من خلال ادخال مجموعة ال OH الى الفيتامين و هنا يكون الفيتامين قد وصل لمرحلة جاهزة للاستهلاك 
> بالتالي ،فان الحجاب لن يشكل اي اعاقة للجسم لانتاج هذا الفيتامين لان الحجاب يغطي الشعر الذي لا يشارك ابدا في تصنيع هذا الفيتامين ،كما اننا نعلم ان الشعر اصلا يغطي جلدة الرأس و بذلك فان جلدة الرأس و بغير مشاركة الحجاب هي بمنأى عن المساهمةفي تصنيع هذا الفيتامين 
> و بذلك فان الموضوع منتهِ من الناحية العلمية و غير قابل للنقاش


 :SnipeR (100):

----------

